# rimless suicide jumpers



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Does anyone else with a rimless tank have this problem?

I keep finding dried up fish on the floor behind or around my tank.

luckily I found one this morning and he came back to life when returned. (if they're not too crispy, I drop them in the tank to see if they'll revive.. this time it worked!)

perhaps I should put a sign and a payphone with the suicide hotline so they realise that there's other options and they dont have to die.

They're leaping from my starfire rimless planted.. such a nice house, why kill yourself!?


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

What kind of fish? 

Few years back I had bunch of hatchet tetras that always liked to hangout at the surface of the water and they would like to jump....having floating plants kindah helped.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

While pulling out the Cannister filter every year's quarter, it's still common for us to find the occasional shrimp or fish that has escaped, Even though there is a glass lid, with a rear plastic guard with tightly cut tube and wire releifs, and a canopy with full sealed front and sides. On top of that the tank is extremely densely planted with large amounts of Val lieing accross 1/3 the surface of the water.

This weekend while cleaning the FX5 two fish and a shrimp were found inside the stand. It seems to me that if your fish really do want to escape the confines of a tank, they will do their best! Even in a well sealed tank  

I even have 3 Garra sp. in the tank. The so called "doctor fish", shouldn't they be having the sucidal fish come by their sitting rock to examine and treat the cause of their distress? LOL


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

The ones that seem to jump are the Tetras. Red eyes especially. Theres also been a Danio and a Rummy Nose too..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well the fish I found 'dead' on the floor this morning is swimming around fine now, so much so that I don't even know which of the (now 5) Red-Eyes it was.. awesome.

I should put a little trough of water behind my tank to catch any jumpers.. lol


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an open top planted tank and I have some amanos that come out and travel around... many have ended up dried up, some stomped on by my dog... Unfortunately, you have to be careful to find a way to avoid allowing them access out when it comes to inverts. As for my fish... no jumpers yet! Only once on this most recent tank have I had one of these buggers literally jump out of the tank during feeding and land on me. It was hilarious... must have been hungry!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I found a cherry shrimp half way across my basement -_-


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I had this issue when I had a rimless tank. It was my serpae tetras doing the jumping.
I found (as others have mentioned) that floating/tall plants helped with this problem. I think it has something to do with having cover when they get spooked.
Tiger Lotus's is what I used. As soon as it was established and sprouting pads to the surface i never had the issue again.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a number of rimless tanks, and have a had a lot of jumpers over the years, especially angels. The problem isn't that the tank is rimless but that it doesn't have a lid. Fish seem to find a way out even when the tank is mostly covered. I am reworking the 4 rimless tanks I built to allow for lids.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

There are plastic or metal clips that you can attach to the rim of the tank. 
*http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=OS&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=lidh*
These will allow you to put a sheet of glass on top of it. This will stop many of the jumpers issue. But as said, if the fish is determine, you can't stop them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

